# My hp pavilion dv2000 laptop wont turn on!



## lolaso123 (May 12, 2008)

I dont really know what happend, on thursday i turned off the computer at around 11 pm EST. I woke up on friday went to school came back around 5 pm and my computer didnt turn on, i live alone so noone could of done anything. This had happened to me before but i just left it alone for a day at it got fine. But not now, its been off for 5 days now, ive called hp and they said it was the charger so they sent me a new one. But it turns out it isnt the charger, i dont have warranty so ill have to pay alot of $ which i dont really have right now, i kind of need an answer now, plz help? thank you!


----------



## TriggerFinger (Jan 30, 2008)

hi lolaso123,

when you say it does not turn ON, do you mean there are no LEDs lighting up, no sound, no fans spinning, blank screen? have you tried using AC adapter alone (battery removed)?


----------



## lolaso123 (May 12, 2008)

no lights are on, ive tried turning it on without battery and only AC adapter but that doesnt work, i also tried turning it on without AC adapter and only battery but that also doesnt work.


----------



## TriggerFinger (Jan 30, 2008)

check the output of your AC adapter if it is giving out the correct voltage.

if the AC adapter is giving out correct voltage, it could be that your power ON button is defective or the switch is dead, or it can be the motherboard. i suggest you check the power ON switch (can be part of the keyboard or on a separate panel). also check the cables connecting the switch to the motherboard if present. best if you have a working spare to swap the power button/switch.

here is the link to the service manual, should decide to fix it yourself
http://h10032.www1.hp.com/ctg/Manual/c01035657.pdf

post back what happens.


----------



## dagr (Jun 6, 2008)

Hi,

I had the same problem - blue light at DC input, but nothing else happening. (I have had my DV2000 for around 2 years without even a hint of a problem till now).

As suggested above (big thanks by the way), I tried removing the main battery and it booted fine. 

Does this mean the main battery is totally dead?

Thanks.


----------



## TriggerFinger (Jan 30, 2008)

dagr said:


> Hi,
> 
> I had the same problem - blue light at DC input, but nothing else happening. (I have had my DV2000 for around 2 years without even a hint of a problem till now).
> 
> ...


hi,

please create a new thread for your inquiry or problem. 

to answer your question: IT DEPENDS. check this HP page first, may be it is the BIOS. http://h10025.www1.hp.com/ewfrf/wc/document?docname=c01087277&lc=en&cc=us


----------



## TheLaptopXpert (Nov 14, 2009)

HOW TO FIX YOUR DV6000/DV9000/DV2000

All the Problems described in the previous posts are Graphics Related..
Faulty Nvidia Chip..Both Intel And AMD Based Motherboards..Though More Common on the AMD..

The symptoms of the Laptop Powering on and Shutting Off Repeatedly..Or.. Powering On and Having No Video...Or... Power Strip Lights Up, Beeps,Shuts Down...Or..No Power At All...Or.. Intermittant Loss Of Wireless/Video Goes In And Out/Touchpad Slows and Freezes..

To Fix this issue, You will need to Reflow The Graphics Chip.

I will Explain In Full Detail As To The Correct Method Below....

HP DV6000/DV2000/DV9000 Compaq v2000 Video Chip Reflow Instructions 

First Step Is Complete Disassembly Of All Parts And Components..
Remove RAM, Remove CPU, Of Course Remove Heatsink and Fan assembly.

Next Step is Insulating the Motherboard... You need to Protect The CPU area, The RAM area, Cover any plastic Plug ports.

Try to leave 1/4 inch area around the edge of the chip free of insulation.

To Insulate the Board.. I use thick pieces of Tin/Aluminum, you can fold up some aluminum foil (tin foil) About 4 folds thickness....

Now that you have your Motherboard Insulated... Make Sure There's Nothing Flamable Or Burnable Below the Motherboard... it will get quite hot underneath.

You will need a Heat Gun.. You can get one of these at your Local Home Improvement Store, they cost about $15 - $30.. You Will Use ONLY the LOW Heat Setting... I REPEAT..... USE ONLY THE LOW HEAT SETTING ....

Next You Will Need Some Coins.. Yes Coins.. 
8 Quarters and 2 Nickels... Put the 2 Nickels On the Bottom and Stack Quarters On Top...
Place The Stack Of 2 Nickels And 8 Quarters On Top Of The Graphics Chip...

The Reason for using the Coins: Using the coins serves a few purposes...
1) It Helps Transfers the heat Into The Chip More Evenly/Slowly
2) It Helps Hold The Heat Longer/Then Helps To Cool Slower
3) It Gives The Correct Amount Of Weight That Is Needed To Press The Chip


A Thing To Look Out For...

Hewlett Packard is nutorious for using the RED epoxy around the edge of the Graphics chip.. this epoxy is used to help secure the chip to the motherboard...
This is a process that is Hand Done at the Factory.. And Some Boards Will Have Only A Little Amount of this, Some Will Have Alot of it...And Some are Only Done On The Corner Edges....

If There Is Alot of This On Your Chip, You Might End Up Needing To Carefully (REAL CAREFULLY) Remove as much of this epoxy as able to....You can use a Razor Blade To Lightly Scrape This Off... DO NOT MISS AND SCRATCH THE MOTHERBOARD!!! Go SLOW...

Now Comes The Heating Of The Chip...

Start With The Heat Gun About 6 Inches Away From The Top Of The Quarter Stack..You want to be holding the gun at a 45% angle.. Aim the heat at the Edge of the chip, You Will Start Rotating Around the Chip- around the outer edge of the chip...then use tighter circles concentrating on the quarter stack, then after about 30-40 seconds, slowly move closer to the chip...
Never Move the Heat Gun Closer than the Top Of Your Coin Stack...Then Pull It Back And Slowly Repeat.. The Chip Needs To Get Hot Enough To Re-Melt The Solder Balls On The Underside Of The Graphics Chip Back Down To The Contact Pads On the Motherboard.. and this takes Quite Alot of heating to Do.... You Must Not OVERHEAT the CHip... It Is Best To Underheat it and have to Redo.. than to overheat.. It will cause the solder to break down and even crack/split.. causing failure forever...
This process will take about 3 minutes total.. Once you shut off the Heat Gun.. Leave The Stack of Coins On The Chip And Let Sit For Another 5 minutes..

Now Remove The Coins(carefull they might still be hot)
Remove All Insulation.. Reinstall RAM, CPU, Heatsink and FAN Assembly (and Of Course Thermal Pads or Paste.. Note:. If Paste Is Used.. It Must Be Silver Paste... 

Now You Can Connect The Power Button Strip/ Video Cable And The DC Jack Cable.... And Plug In AC adapter .. You're Now Ready To Test For Solid Power and Video....


----------



## dandugi (Dec 22, 2009)

Found information on a limited warranty service regarding this issue, check and see if you are eligible 

http://h10025.www1.hp.com/ewfrf/wc/document?docname=c01087277&lc=en&cc=us


----------



## drkshenronx (Apr 3, 2011)

TheLaptopXpert you are amazing! He was completely right! I had a dv2000 that would not power on at all. I used this method to reflow and voila! I now have a working laptop again! Thank you so much!


----------



## chrisrollins (May 19, 2011)

This worked perfectly. Turned off my laptop Monday night as usual, DOA Tuesday morning, absolutely nothing except the blue light where the power cord enters, bought a heat gun at Home Depot Tuesday night, laptop back up and running Wednesday night 10:30 p.m.

Some notes:


I forgot the aluminum foil, so I used the aluminum plate from the laptop instead.
I did not use the quarters and nickels; heat gun on the unit for ~20 seconds.
How To: Clean the Heatsink/Fan Assembly on a dv2xxx. for disassembly/reassembly!
thanks from Anchorage Alaska!


----------

